# Cody and Clipper, together again



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Clipper ran over the bridge on June 15, 2013. He was 12 yrs, 5 mos. I know that Cody was there waiting on him! Clipper had aged into such a sweet old man, he had always been gracefully willing to please us! Cody was the leader, but Clipper was always happy to let Cody be in charge and go with the flow! He loved his toys! Even selpt with a ball in his mouth! He never tired of catching toys, chasing scoccer balls! They were litter mates and best buddies! They truly loved each other. They were my Heart and Soul. This is what is written on the boxes that contain their ashes, Cody-My Heart, Clipper-And Soul. They rest next to each other on their nite-nite blanket that they shared. Clipper was named after the Vietnam war dog written about in the book "Dog tags of Courage". Cody and Clipper had the job of just being cherished family members. Clipper has osteosarcoma on his ribs. A lump had come up in April. He ate well and enjoyed car rides until the end. He always perked up when I brought out the leash and even on his last trip, was happy on his ride! I sat in the back seat with him, we circled around an extra mile, he surely always went the extra mile for me. He went peacefully, I laid down beside him and held him in my arms and told him he was a wonderful boy and I love you. I feel like in a limbo now, life is still. I read something like this once, they are here, full of life, they run thru, they are gone, their breath lingers in the air a few seconds, then the silence crashes in. I love you forever my boys. Run Free now.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so sorry. I am in tears reading this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost Boy, RIP Clipper.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace clipper. May you and Cody have fun again......


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

This is one of the most bitter sweet beautiful things I've ever read. I'm sorry for your loss but so happy you experienced just love and joy...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Although your sadness at losing them comes through in your words, so does the great love and joy you found in them. That is such a blessing.

Again, I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Deeply Sorry for your loss..
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am very sorry for your loss. They sound like amazing boys who added so much joy to your lives. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. The time together is never long enough.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

tears here too. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Darn tears....

I am so sorry but you have such a wonderful outlook. Your boys will be waiting for you someday. I know it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

your love for cody and clipper shines thru in your words. i am so sorry for your loss, i sometimes don't know how we bear it. they are all so incredibly special. take care.


----------

